
Ask HN: Two countries, one iPhone, how to handle country restricted apps? - chatmasta
As a US citizen in the UK, I have finances and responsibilities on both sides of the pond. I have US bank accounts, UK bank accounts, etc...<p>Unfortunately, the most critical apps tend to be the apps that are only available in the app store of their country. For example I can only download American banking apps from the US app store, and UK banking apps from the UK store.<p>This is no problem; I have payment&#x2F;residence info in both countries and can &quot;switch my account&quot; in the store.<p>The problem is that I cannot have two apps from different countries on my device at the same time. So every time I want to use one of the apps, I need to switch my account to a different country again, which deletes the apps from the other country.<p>Any solutions to this problem, short of jailbreaking, getting a second device, or switching to Android?
======
charlesdm
You can set up a UK account and a US account. You could set your main account
to the US, and create an additional iTunes UK account for your UK apps. Both
apps will update separately.

~~~
chatmasta
Thanks. Do I need to do this through iTunes on my desktop?

~~~
charlesdm
I think you can just do it from your phone -- log out of your existing
account, swap stores (at the bottom of the App Store app) and you should be
prompted to create a new account.

------
oaradix
You can use app (e.g.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.applisto.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.applisto.appcloner))
to modify app package name. You don't have to have even root privileges.

